
Paypal closes its customer service - nafizh
https://www.paypal.com/dm/smarthelp/contact-us
======
wegs
Well, it's not like they had customer service before, so I'm not sure what's
changed.

------
4cao
> Due to the coronavirus (COVID-19) emergency, our phone lines are currently
> closed.

Never realized they were contactable by phone until now but in any case why
are the phone lines closed because of the virus? Does it spread by phone too?

~~~
HarryHirsch
Call centers are a most excellent environment for spreading coronaplague. The
work takes place indoors, in a crowded enviromnent, with people talking. Of
course health authorities would close them down.

~~~
thefounder
Who said anything about call "centers" ?

~~~
bigiain
If they aren't staffing/closing call centres, then the upthread question "why
are the phone lines closed because of the virus?" is even more inexplicable...

~~~
thefounder
People can take phone calls from home just like they handle email tickets

~~~
skookum-skuad
Exactly. It seems like corporations are using the pandemic to ostensibly
"protect workers" as an excuse in order to save money on paying workers. If
customers blindly accept this sort of BS when there is no risk, then they're
fools.

------
anonymousiam
I'm not defending PayPal (they suck), but consider this: It would be difficult
to run a business in the financial sector from home. The security requirements
probably could not be met by telecommuters. What other choices do they have?

~~~
pdonis
_> The security requirements probably could not be met by telecommuters._

I don't see why not. VPN plus appropriate admin lockdowns on the computers
being used by the telecommuters should work. That's how other security-
conscious businesses do it.

~~~
bigiain
That assumes the call centre isn't entirely filled with 12 year old ex-
governemnt auction underpowered desktop computers running pirated copies of
Win7, instead issuing staff with modern remotely managed laptops...

------
heavymark
I think you mean to say PayPal temporarily stops phone support because of
covid. They still accept support messages. Their phone support in the past has
been aweful so I always prefer their message support.

